# It's my deer....Last time I invite you to hunt with me.



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Other than this one, there isn't much story behind the hunt. I'm not sure how anyone could feel satisfied jumping out if a truck and taking cracks at a deer.

In addition to this, once back in my truck I would have hauled there asses back to their vehicle(s) and told them to scram.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

I wish I could have back the couple minutes of my life that were wasted by opening this thread.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

BlackRhino said:


> Other than this one, there isn't much story behind the hunt. I'm not sure how anyone could feel satisfied jumping out if a truck and taking cracks at a deer.
> 
> In addition to this, once back in my truck I would have hauled there asses back to their vehicle(s) and told them to scram.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


I like to pass them go 100 yds get out load up walk beside truck. When truck pulls away. You should see how big there eyes get when they see me standing there. It's hilarious!!!


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

on a call said:


> ...What would you have done ???


I would have felt those idiots out before I thought about taking them hunting, before season even started.

They would have never been invited to hunt.

I know those types and no way I would ever hunt with them it's not worth the stress

Maybe choose who you hunt with more carefully next time...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

on a call said:


> What would you have done ???


I would have emptied my shotgun into the already dead deer, first a gut shot, then one into the antlers, and the rest in every place where there might be edible steaks. Then turn to "Quick Draw" and congratulate him.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Pistols, who the hell you running with the james gang. Lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Sounds like da three stooges took up hunting.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Lmao, Pistols. Haha. 

This thread is entertaining the heck out of me in the blind


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

I knew this post was headed south as soon as I read the title. You chose to take part in this with your "friends" then create a post to have your "friends" ridiculed on social media. Tell me how you would expect this to be a good thing for any of you 3.


----------



## YAKFish#1 (Aug 14, 2018)

on a call said:


> Okay went hunting... I have about 1000 acres to hunt. Had a friend and his friend with me.
> Saw 3 deer one an 8 off the road about 200 yards away at the edge of the woods between a wild field and woods, I was driving and there was a hill just beyond where we were driving.
> 
> You might see the picture and what happened too.
> ...


CHALK UP ANOTHER REASON WHY I DO VERY LITTLE GUN HUNTING ANYMORE...there appears to be a lot of ethical hunters on this site...but those guys and their story, is why some people have a bad feeling about hunters...and these three grits will be bragging and laughing about their story for weeks...and most likely around people who really don't want to hear a story like that...great job guys...way to make the sport look good


----------



## oldrank2019 (Sep 30, 2019)

Yep, it's firearms season.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I can’t believe someone gave you permission to hunt 1,000 acres.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

If ‘you tagged it’ game over, your deer.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

buckguts1970 said:


> Pistols, who the hell you running with the james gang. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Lenny and Squiggy


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Not road hunted with trigger happy Yahoo's.


Yeah, I'm unclear on the etiquette in those situations. I'm sure their parties are a grand success if in the end no one is bleeding and no one is arrested.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Zone 3 LOL


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

timbrhuntr said:


> I have a buddy that just started to hunt a few years ago. His buddy was looking for a fourth guy to go on their annual deer hunt. He said yes. First day of the hunt as they were driving out to their evening sit they saw 3 deer in a field. His buddy stopped and 3 got out and started to unload on the deer. Next thing he knew somebody was yelling at them from a house and all his buddies jumped back in the truck and took off. He decided to go home the next day. He said if thats hunting I'm not sure why you do it and I won't go again. I took him out and showed him real hunting so he could get a true appreciation of it lol


Good on you. Tell us more about his exposure to real hunting.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

GoBluehunter said:


> I wish I could have back the couple minutes of my life that were wasted by opening this thread.


I'm sorry, but this is precious.


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe this deer was on thier “ hit list “. Just couldn’t pass him.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Road kill has a lot less drama and still fills the freezer.


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

pistols.... were the 2 jokers holding them with both hands? Or holding with one hand and bangin the hammer with the other while holding it by thier hip like old west days?


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Please tell me they were yelling “ pew,pew,pew “. While shooting


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Me getting to the part in your story about two guys unloading guns on a buck while it stands there and waits for you to show up.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Found a video of the 3 of them checking into the Hotel last night


----------



## jamie2003rkc (Dec 22, 2016)

Really consider it an easy loss like the kid in a Bronx Tale who losses a chump friend over 20 bucks


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, this story is firmly filed in the ever increasing MS file "stupid stories that never happened".

Good god man, what were you hoping to accomplish by posting fictional nonsense like this? Do you seriously have nothing better to do?


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Back off! That’s my DEER!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

sullyxlh said:


> I would have felt those idiots out before I thought about taking them hunting, before season even started.
> 
> They would have never been invited to hunt.
> 
> ...


You don't always know what someone is really like until something happens. You can do all the vetting you want, but some people have a way of hiding their jackass personalities.

And I read that on a call was the one who killed the deer with a spine shot at 70 yards using a 20 gauge. Not bad shooting. I think I read that some thought he should have done better.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> So for "the rest of the story" what does the MDNR charge when you fill their road hunting decoy up with bullet holes? LOL.


first they would need my permission to set up on the land we were hunting  I would have liked to have had that happen...sorry fellas...better go find a new decoy


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

wannabapro said:


> This didn’t happen to take place at 2 am on a desolate two-track by chance did it?


2 pm...


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I never would have went hunting with those 2 yahoos to begin with.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

mjh4 said:


> I never would have went hunting with those 2 yahoos to begin with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Unfortunately, some time one doesn't know until they do. But the revolvers were a good clue.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

on a call said:


> first they would need my permission to set up on the land we were hunting  I would have liked to have had that happen...sorry fellas...better go find a new decoy


You got to be careful around here, it's a tough crowd.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Petronius said:


> You got to be careful around here, it's a tough crowd.


I had to head into work....I should have waited to post this until I had time to respond and kick some butt...but then, it is hard to tell someone they are wrong  
Thanks....


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Good on you. Tell us more about his exposure to real hunting.


That would be a long post but I have since taken him deer , bear and turkey hunting with me and allowed him the first shot opportunity on my animals lol


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

timbrhuntr said:


> That would be a long post but I have since taken him deer , bear and turkey hunting with me and allowed him the first shot opportunity on my animals lol


Make the long post.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I take it you are questioning me on what I am saying not interested in playing this game with you !


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

timbrhuntr said:


> I take it you are questioning me on what I am saying not interested in playing this game with you !


I'm not trolling, I just thought it would make a good thread. But only if you are interested.


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

LG1 said:


> pistols.... were the 2 jokers holding them with both hands? Or holding with one hand and bangin the hammer with the other while holding it by thier hip like old west days?


Nope it was more like this.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Funny stuff, no laws were broken so no big deal in my mind. The guys rapid firing at a deer are idiots but I don't get all the judgement against on a call. Oh nevermind I do, we are on the internet where everyone is perfect. Tough crowd is more like fake ass crowd.

On a call I say either find new friends to hunt with or teach them what weapons to use and how to use them correctly. It only takes one shot, also if it's all legal I'm not driving past 50lbs of steak and burger either. Question my ethics all they want, legal is legal and venison is delicous.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

I suggest the handgunners buy rifles. As for claiming the deer...just let them claim it if they need to that badly. If you were hunting as a group, I assume you were sharing any meat harvested. 

I would also suggest getting new friends to hunt with next season. Gun season is harvest season. Fellow Hunters should be happy, congratulate and celebrate with each other. Not worry about who hit what, where and how many times. JMO


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

DirtySteve said:


> Going to play devils advocate here.
> 
> I watched the latest THP episode where they drove around kansas in the morning looking at deer. They saw a buck bedded 10 yrds off road in a ditch. He was on lockdown with a doe. They drove 300 yds past and stalked back. One of them got in the brush and approached like a buck using his grunt call. The deer stood up and he shot it. Granted he was bow hunting and it was public land.......but they were road hunting. They legally got out and approached the deer. Only difference in the OP's experience was guns, poor shooting and the added excitement of a greenhorn maybe.


I agree. Nothing illegal here. Might not be everyone's cup of tea, but that doesn't matter a bit. You can legally stop and take your gun out, load it off the road and shoot. As long as your not on the road or touching the vehicles. Might be a distance required, but sounds like they were there or further. 

I've never tried to actually get out and shoot a deer. I've thought about it way more than once, but I always figured I'd never get a shot before it took off anyway. 

IDK, keep driving probably would have been the best idea, but it happened and exposed them for selfish asssholes. So maybe it wasn't all bad?

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

on a call said:


> Okay went hunting... I have about 1000 acres to hunt. Had a friend and his friend with me.
> Saw 3 deer one an 8 off the road about 200 yards away at the edge of the woods between a wild field and woods, I was driving and there was a hill just beyond where we were driving.
> 
> You might see the picture and what happened too.
> ...


Pure Michigan!

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

jiggin is livin said:


> I agree. Nothing illegal here. Might not be everyone's cup of tea, but that doesn't matter a bit. You can legally stop and take your gun out, load it off the road and shoot. As long as your not on the road or touching the vehicles. Might be a distance required, but sounds like they were there or further.
> 
> I've never tried to actually get out and shoot a deer. I've thought about it way more than once, but I always figured I'd never get a shot before it took off anyway.
> 
> ...


I didn't think legality was the issue at all. The fusillade followed by the pettiness was something so foreign to me that it was jarring to read. I can't fathom a circumstance where 3 grown men would do what these 3 supposedly did. Legal or not, I cringe just thinking about it.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

jiggin is livin said:


> I agree. Nothing illegal here. Might not be everyone's cup of tea, but that doesn't matter a bit. You can legally stop and take your gun out, load it off the road and shoot. As long as your not on the road or touching the vehicles. Might be a distance required, but sounds like they were there or further.
> 
> I've never tried to actually get out and shoot a deer. I've thought about it way more than once, but I always figured I'd never get a shot before it took off anyway.
> 
> ...


Illegal no, but was an ounce of respect shown towards that animal? None at all
Butch and Sundance emptying their guns is one thing, sickening but no pain came to the deer, but then homeboy walks up with his rifled slug gun and spines the animal leaving it withering on the ground until they walk 70 yards to finally put the kill shot on it.
This whole scenario amounted to a bunch of lowlife hillbillies acting irresponsibly.
Just because it may not of been illegal doesn't make it right.
The pain and suffering brought to that animal in that ridiculous situation puts me over the top.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> Illegal no, but was an ounce of respect shown towards that animal? None at all
> Butch and Sundance emptying their guns is one thing, sickening but no pain came to the deer, but then homeboy walks up with his rifled slug gun and spines the animal leaving it withering on the ground until they walk 70 yards to finally put the kill shot on it.
> This whole scenario amounted to a bunch of lowlife hillbillies acting irresponsibly.
> Just because it may not of been illegal doesn't make it right.
> The pain and suffering brought to that animal in that ridiculous situation puts me over the top.


There was no second kill shot. The deer dropped from on the call's spine shot. After getting to the deer, the only shot found was the one from on the call's shotgun. So with all of the shooting from the other guys, they never hit the deer.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Petronius said:


> There was no second kill shot. The deer dropped with the spine shot. After getting to the deer, the only shot found was the one from the shotgun. so with all of the shooting from the other guys, they never hit the deer.


What's the Bam Bam Bam my deer part then?
That fool shot up a dead deer?
I'm done with this thread, this is a complete joke and it's infuriating me.
Please don't even try to defend this guy.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

mbrewer said:


> I didn't think legality was the issue at all. The fusillade followed by the pettiness was something so foreign to me that it was jarring to read. I can't fathom a circumstance where 3 grown men would do what these 3 supposedly did. Legal or not, I cringe just thinking about it.


Its gun season. I can tell countless stories of just as bad or far worse that I have seen. I have had in laws tell their stories over thanksgiving dinner that make me cringe. I liked your comment of "keep driving" because it is the appropriate response for a story like this. It is the same manner I handle my in laws at dinner. The bottom line is we as hunters need all 3 of them in the sport whether we like their tactics or not. Berating the OP accomplishes nothing.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Found a video of the 3 of them checking into the Hotel last night


I watched Newhart all the time as a kid. We had one TV, maybe two, and three or four channels, so, I watched what my parents watched. I liked that show even as a little kid. It had a unique sense of humor that I enjoyed. However, I think Larry, Darryl and Darryl had way more class than the idiots we're talking about here. Darryl and Darryl may have gone the route in question, but I like to think Larry would have put his foot down.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> What's the Bam Bam Bam my deer part then?
> That fool shot up a dead deer?
> I'm done with this thread, this is a complete joke and it's infuriating me.
> Please don't even try to defend this guy.


I can only guess you are perfect and without any mistakes. 
If only because I am curious...how do you hunt deer ? Most likely from a stand and ambush them. So your method is the only logical and effective method that should be allowed. Stalking and shooting a deer is not good enough method for you. In effect that is what the guys did...I spotted the deer they used the hill for cover getting close to being in range. Would I have been correct in saying " look nice deer " and drive on to our driving starting point ? But then I am going add in I bet you never drive deer. 

Bottom line if your methods of hunting deer are the best...what are they then ??


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

So


mbrewer said:


> I didn't think legality was the issue at all. The fusillade followed by the pettiness was something so foreign to me that it was jarring to read. I can't fathom a circumstance where 3 grown men would do what these 3 supposedly did. Legal or not, I cringe just thinking about it.


 Okay, what in your oppinion would have been the right or proper way to have handled this situation ??


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

on a call said:


> I can only guess you are perfect and without any mistakes.
> If only because I am curious...how do you hunt deer ? Most likely from a stand and ambush them. So your method is the only logical and effective method that should be allowed. Stalking and shooting a deer is not good enough method for you. In effect that is what the guys did...I spotted the deer they used the hill for cover getting close to being in range. Would I have been correct in saying " look nice deer " and drive on to our driving starting point ? But then I am going add in I bet you never drive deer.
> 
> Bottom line if your methods of hunting deer are the best...what are they then ??


I bet there are some hunters who shoot deer from their deck or patio, shoot from a blind in the back yard, or have even driven to their hunting spot and before setting up their gear had a deer step out in front and offer a shot. Where are the cries of horror to that?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

on a call said:


> So
> 
> Okay, what in your oppinion would have been the right or proper way to have handled this situation ??


You were suppose to use your psychic abilities and berate these other two guys before they started shooting at the deer.
Everyone knows that you are responsible for the actions of everyone with you and you are supposed to know what they are going to do before they do it.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Petronius said:


> There was no second kill shot. The deer dropped from on the call's spine shot. After getting to the deer, the only shot found was the one from on the call's shotgun. So with all of the shooting from the other guys, they never hit the deer.


I am guessing most here took their road to how to handle this hunt. IMO proper firearms handling is number one, Perhaps they could have been better prepared for the shot. A nice knee rest would have been great...however the growth was about waist high. IMO shooting a handgun at 70 yards is a bit much. Shotgun...not too far IMO. 

When I said I hit the spine, I do mean it dropped right there. When we got to the deer it was laying there with an entry shot behind the shoulder and high. The deer would have died IMO I might have taken out a lung ? It was trying to lift its head. I was ready to shoot again had it jumped up on our walk up to it...but to have Joe shoot as he did, and to make a claim does show inexperience and lack of knowledge.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Petronius said:


> I bet there are some hunters who shoot deer from their deck or patio, shoot from a blind in the back yard, or have even driven to their hunting spot and before setting up their gear had a deer step out in front and offer a shot. Where are the cries of horror to that?


Great point...I even bet there are a number of guys who have shot out of their truck. Shot a deer only to leave it because it was doe when they were supposed to shoot a buck. I can picture someone getting excited and shooting at a deer from behind the guy infront of them. 

Let alone...those who might have spotted a deer at night with a light and shot it.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Ac338 said:


> Nope it was more like this.
> View attachment 458339


Hahahahahaha


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Petronius said:


> You were suppose to use your psychic abilities and berate these other two guys before they started shooting at the deer.
> Everyone knows that you are responsible for the actions of everyone with you and you are supposed to know what they are going to do before they do it.


Well if they were walking into a bank with masks on guns in hand when they had asked me to drive them to the bank to make a deposit...I would have seen the writing on the wall and driove off. 

I had hunted with Tim many times...he is not a stand hunter...he likes to spot and stalk...however he likes his handguns and walking though heavy brush is a lot more easy without having to carry a shot gun.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

on a call said:


> What would you have done ???





jr28schalm said:


> Not the kind of guys I would ever hunt with again. Wtf


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

GreenHead0311 said:


> There is difference between missing a deer and hopping out of a truck and having 3 people fire off presumably 13 rounds (44 mag 6 shooters x2 and 1 20 gauge slug) at one buck. I am not against handgun or shotgun hunting by any means. I am also not against spot and stalk/still hunt deer hunting styles. However the story described clearly depicts 3 goof balls drivin around lookin for deer in the fields and blasting away at the deer they find.


Had you read the posts...you would have seen we were on our way to do a drive. A hillside wooded area. On the way I saw the deer standing there ... ( standers were in place so I figured they would be jumped and head towards them. This was not noted ) so we decided to try for them...and were successful. They missed....I did not. Easy shot IMO.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

on a call said:


> I have friend who was hunting his farm. He was walking down the dirt road heading home for lunch and looking in the tall grass he saw tines sticking up...a nice 10 point about a 160 class buck was bedded there. Yep...he shot is laying there and killed it laying there. Walked up to the house and got the loader. Did he shoot off the road yep...was he wrong...yep, but he was safe, not excited, and fed his family for a couple months off of it. His comment was...them horns do not even make good soup. I think he gave the rack away ??
> 
> By the way....this was in Dresden, Ohio for you big buck hunters. He lived on School road 1 mile off the main drag....this was in about 1975.


I'm trying to figure out what he did that was wrong in 1975.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

mbrewer said:


> Just highlighting a particular point. The one where they claimed the deer as their own i.e. not yours.


Yes...it was not even Tim...he had my back. Joe was all about...that is my deer because I killed it and that he did. It was not they...but him. Tim was like....good shot !


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

He 


micooner said:


> I'm trying to figure out what he did that was wrong in 1975.


He was walking on the dirt road...shooting off the shoulder.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

You gotta love the class warfare the pursuit of the whitetail buck brings out in people.


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

on a call said:


> Your statement does not make sense ? Those guys and I did nothing wrong, illegal that is. The DNR could have been in the truck with me and would have nothing to write us up on. Unless you count letting them out to shoot at those deer being illegal ? By the way...I have done this same thing many many times hunting pheasant...I like to hunt them in the snow...spot a group of pheasant along a fence row, ditch, or whatever. Park and walk up on them and trail them out. ( If they choose to sit tight, but they seldom do I will shoot them, after I kick them up ) Sort of like coyote hunters crossing a track and walking it out.
> 
> What still surprises me is those three deer a buck and two doe standing there after being shot at 12 times , lets just say I helped cull the dumb ones.
> 
> As far as the 1000 acres....It is an area I hunt due to I help out on the farm free of charge, I drop off things they need, and I am generally a good guy to the owners ( Dad, son, sister ) They do dairy. I see bucks in the 200 class never close enough though. However I have shot a few in the 145 range.



They do dairy? Better enjoy that 1000 acres,the way the dairy industry has been the last 5 years they will be leasing it out to make up for those years of complete sh$t milk prices.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

LG1 said:


> They do dairy? Better enjoy that 1000 acres,the way the dairy industry has been the last 5 years they will be leasing it out to make up for those years of complete sh$t milk prices.


No doubt about it....they grew to fast IMO buying every farm in the area.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

micooner said:


> You gotta love the class warfare the pursuit of the whitetail buck brings out in people.


Great point....it is a shame 

I blame it on greed.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

LG1 said:


> They do dairy? Better enjoy that 1000 acres,the way the dairy industry has been the last 5 years they will be leasing it out to make up for those years of complete sh$t milk prices.


I love our farmers being a dairy community I have two very significant people in my life affected. Everything going on doesn't apply to law of supply and demand from 101 and 201 economics in college. I dunno


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I love our farmers being a dairy community I have two very significant people in my life affected. Everything going on doesn't apply to law of supply and demand from 101 and 201 economics in college. I dunno


All I know is that he works the farm like he loves it...but it has him by his wallet. He is afloat but I have no idea how.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Sounds like be the type too hold them sideways.....


They held them as you or any good shooter would...two hands one arm cocked for support. Where they lost it was distance and recoil IMO. 
I would put them up against most at a range out to 30 yards.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Petronius said:


> A clean kill is what everyone would like. What do you think is the percentage of deer that are shot and run or wounded and never recovered? How many members on M-S have posted that happening to them? On the call shot once and dropped his deer.


The percentage is probably higher than any of us would like. And, there have been quite a few members that have posted about their wounded deer that was never recovered. However, and perhaps this was because some of them left out details, I don't remember too many stories where the hunter was horribly negligent on the front side. "Misses" happen, that is part of hunting. Nerves, breathing, a tree limb, etc., ...... Those things are hard to control by even the most seasoned hunter. Jumping out of the car and blazing away, that's just poor judgement. Even in his last post On A Call said "distance and recoil got them." Those are issues that should be known well in advance of pulling the trigger.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

zig said:


> The percentage is probably higher than any of us would like. And, there have been quite a few members that have posted about their wounded deer that was never recovered. However, and perhaps this was because some of them left out details, I don't remember too many stories where the hunter was horribly negligent on the front side. "Misses" happen, that is part of hunting. Nerves, breathing, a tree limb, etc., ...... Those things are hard to control by even the most seasoned hunter. Jumping out of the car and blazing away, that's just poor judgement. Even in his last post On A Call said "distance and recoil got them." Those are issues that should be known well in advance of pulling the trigger.


Well written. This where the guy in a blind can have the benefit of a relaxed well placed shot. However not everyone hunts or has the advantage to own or have a blind set up. I am not certain if permanent blinds are allowed to be placed on public lands ?? One problem I have had with portable blinds is they spook deer IMO. I have used portable blinds, placed them well to blend in with the environment and had multiple deer come in and take notice of them...every time. So...unless they are left at a location for length of time I find them non useful. Tree stands IMO are the best method. I have used them for 40 years. They work..seldom do I have deer notice them. 
I would not describe their actions as jumping out with gun blazing either....more like sliding out, not slamming the doors, loading up, sneaking around the edge of the hill and taller weeds, however this is where their judgment eroded ..... *they caught buck fever* when they saw them, at least Joe did. Still they both were safe and careful. When I got up to them...I expected not seeing anything....maybe a couple dead deer...but nope...those deer were standing there watching in another direction, weird huh..


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am a dairy farmer. 4th generation farm turns 100 next year but there won’t be anymore cows they will be gone end of this year. 5 yrs of losing my ass is enough me and brother will be crop farming which isn’t much better and most likely a part time off farm job.


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I love our farmers being a dairy community I have two very significant people in my life affected. Everything going on doesn't apply to law of supply and demand from 101 and 201 economics in college. I dunno


You are right on point.... our co-op and the entire industry doesn’t believe in supply control at all. Neither does our government. Not sure why but america loves cheap food. They will pay $8-9 for pack of smokes or over a grand for a phone but bitch all day for a gallon of milk over $2


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Blood & bone lust at it's finest


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

LG1 said:


> I am a dairy farmer. 4th generation farm turns 100 next year but there won’t be anymore cows they will be gone end of this year. 5 yrs of losing my ass is enough me and brother will be crop farming which isn’t much better and most likely a part time off farm job.


I would have put a like on this...however it is sad. 
Hope you can get back into it at some point.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Farmers......either the poorest rich men you know or the richest poor men.....that's what an old timer once told me.......everything tied up into cows, crops, equipment and property God bless em all......


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

on a call said:


> He
> 
> 
> He was walking on the dirt road...shooting off the shoulder.


That would be legal in Michigan if the adjoining property was his own or he had permission, or it was public land.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Petronius said:


> That would be legal in Michigan if the adjoining property was his own or he had permission, or it was public land.


Oh...in Ohio it is not legal to shoot off any public road. He owned both sides.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

on a call said:


> Well written. This where the guy in a blind can have the benefit of a relaxed well placed shot. However not everyone hunts or has the advantage to own or have a blind set up. I am not certain if permanent blinds are allowed to be placed on public lands ?? One problem I have had with portable blinds is they spook deer IMO. I have used portable blinds, placed them well to blend in with the environment and had multiple deer come in and take notice of them...every time. So...unless they are left at a location for length of time I find them non useful. Tree stands IMO are the best method. I have used them for 40 years. They work..seldom do I have deer notice them.
> I would not describe their actions as jumping out with gun blazing either....more like sliding out, not slamming the doors, loading up, sneaking around the edge of the hill and taller weeds, however this is where their judgment eroded ..... *they caught buck fever* when they saw them, at least Joe did. Still they both were safe and careful. When I got up to them...I expected not seeing anything....maybe a couple dead deer...but nope...those deer were standing there watching in another direction, weird huh..


I'm gonna leave the venue of the ethics of that hunt, and just talk hunting for a minute. I agree with the comment on pop ups. They are noticed, and do spook deer. I hunted tree stands for years, and I agree they are the best. However, with the change in law of rifles, I found myself wanting to hunt new territory with greater views and more options. To this effect, I brushed my pop up heavily, using twine to tie branches and cover together over the top of it, keeping the weight off the tent. After I did that I have had deer within 10 yards, only spooked by smelling me in a bad wind.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> I can’t believe someone gave you permission to hunt 1,000 acres.


Mostly due to how I treat others....I have 3000 acres at least.

Lets see....a ranch in middle Florida 1000 acres turkey, gator, fishing, hogs, and their deer are larger than one would think. Ohio another dairy farm at least 1000 and I who I want to bring can hunt again turkey and deer...and other critters. Michigan same thing but we also trap and shoot coyote. If you want to add in Iowa where we pheasant hunt...well I am not sure how many 1000's there but it is a lot.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

zig said:


> I'm gonna leave the venue of the ethics of that hunt, and just talk hunting for a minute. I agree with the comment on pop ups. They are noticed, and do spook deer. I hunted tree stands for years, and I agree they are the best. However, with the change in law of rifles, I found myself wanting to hunt new territory with greater views and more options. To this effect, I brushed my pop up heavily, using twine to tie branches and cover together over the top of it, keeping the weight off the tent. After I did that I have had deer within 10 yards, only spooked by smelling me in a bad wind.


I tried something like that...but it did not work out too well ? I am not sure what I did wrong but the deer would be walking in and then...bam the blind is spotted.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

kracker said:


> Who held the beer?


I did.
While they gutted the deer


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

on a call said:


> Oh...in Ohio it is not legal to shoot off any public road. He owned both sides.


Oh...I forgot about this farm outside of Zanesville. This has about 200 acres and the neighbor has about 300.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Ac338 said:


> Nope it was more like this.
> View attachment 458339


first those hand guns are not allowed for deer hunting...too short of barrel.
But at that range....I would bet they can hit something ??


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

on a call said:


> first those hand guns are not allowed for deer hunting...too short of barrel.
> But at that range....I would bet they can hit something ??


Your are talking about Ohio where a handgun must have a 5-inch minimum length barrel, using straight-walled cartridges .357 caliber or larger.

They are allowed in Michigan. In the Limited Firearm Deer Zone, a conventional (smokeless powder) handgun must be .35 caliber or larger and loaded with straight-walled cartridges and may be single- or multiple-shot but cannot exceed a maximum capacity of nine rounds in the barrel and magazine combined. there is no restriction in the rest of the state.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Petronius said:


> Your are talking about Ohio where a handgun must have a 5-inch minimum length barrel, using straight-walled cartridges .357 caliber or larger.
> 
> They are allowed in Michigan. In the Limited Firearm Deer Zone, a conventional (smokeless powder) handgun must be .35 caliber or larger and loaded with straight-walled cartridges and may be single- or multiple-shot but cannot exceed a maximum capacity of nine rounds in the barrel and magazine combined. there is no restriction in the rest of the state.


Yes I was going by Ohio law. I used to think I wanted a contender in a heavy caliper...like a 30-06 but then I was like, why ?? When I can shoot a rifle or a rifled 20.

Heck I almost purchase a Desert Eagle in a .357 Another great gun.


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

I think you need to stop defending yourself and your friends. It is what it is, you never should have posted this. This is not "Pure Michigan" I now wonder if your smart ass responses in the fishing forums hold true to what you suggest others do. I don't appreciate your story, true or not.You painted an ugly picture for Michigan Hunters.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

on a call said:


> Okay went hunting... I have about 1000 acres to hunt. Had a friend and his friend with me.
> Saw 3 deer one an 8 off the road about 200 yards away at the edge of the woods between a wild field and woods, I was driving and there was a hill just beyond where we were driving.
> 
> You might see the picture and what happened too.
> ...


What a dick. Was this your friend, or the friend of a friend? Neither of them would be my friend anymore if they pulled that crap.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

antlerhunter said:


> I think you need to stop defending yourself and your friends. It is what it is, you never should have posted this. This is not "Pure Michigan" I now wonder if your smart ass responses in the fishing forums hold true to what you suggest others do. I don't appreciate your story, true or not.You painted an ugly picture for Michigan Hunters.


You are correct, I should have just let them head home and forgot future hunts with them. They both are non hunters and I should have drove on,. I Guess we all made mistakes.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I've been reading and reading. On A Call, you have done a remarkable job of holding your tongue as you've been harangued from every conceivable angle.

Let's see, they were driving along their hunting land and saw a herd. They stopped, removed their properly carried weapons and quietly loaded them. The two fellas (that the OP states are generally good marksmen) with handguns were quicker, so they struck out ahead and quietly stalked closer. When they got to within 70 yards, one of them got overly excited and fired too soon. OMG, a human experienced an adrenaline rush and made a poor judgement call! (note sarcasm) Once first dude fired, other dude might as well since the deer should be alerted at this point and he's not going to have another opportunity, so he fired too. All of this makes sense to me in the heat of the moment. Of course in retrospect they should've stalked in closer to these apparently deaf deer, but life happens. Lastly, the OP fires a clean kill shot. The only part of the story that's remarkable is the one dude trying to claim the deer. I mean, was the OP supposed to tackle these guys and give them a firm "rules" update for exactly how to hunt? He assumed they'd get close enough and wipe out a couple deer before the rest knew what happened. 

I say good job, OP. You did everything right and it sucks that your buddies got a little too jacked up, but stuff happens when you're out there. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

*Thank you for taking the time to read and comment. *( Well written comment )

I appreciate you seeing what was what. Your observation of the story I tried to write was dead on. I am not bashing these two guys, it happens...in fact I know far worse happens too often. People get hurt or worse, animals wounded, trespasses, property damage, illegal activity and intentional bad judgement. *None of this happened. ( afterwards I feel Joe felt remorse for his comment and action ). *

*The purpose for this post was to share an experience I had and to help others perhaps not react in a negative manner in a positive situation. 
*
Bottom line we were successful and I was happy. My shot hit the mark or was close to it....not bad for being off hand. I think the two guys walked away knowing handguns are not long guns and have their place in hunting. I like handguns but any place I might have a long shot I know I am a better marksman with a shouldered long gun. 

I am not here with this post to cause problems among hunters...far from it. Only to share what happened and why I was upset. 

I do not want the public to view this post as something it is not.

What I wanted was for all to see was how to remain calm when adrenaline flows. ( or how not to react, new or old hunters )

*Instead of parting ways with this Tim and Joe. I would rather see them learn from the hunt, grow and be able to share good hunting techniques that I might have taught them. *



Macs13 said:


> I've been reading and reading. On A Call, you have done a remarkable job of holding your tongue as you've been harangued from every conceivable angle.
> 
> Let's see, they were driving along their hunting land and saw a herd. They stopped, removed their properly carried weapons and quietly loaded them. The two fellas (that the OP states are generally good marksmen) with handguns were quicker, so they struck out ahead and quietly stalked closer. When they got to within 70 yards, one of them got overly excited and fired too soon. OMG, a human experienced an adrenaline rush and made a poor judgement call! (note sarcasm) Once first dude fired, other dude might as well since the deer should be alerted at this point and he's not going to have another opportunity, so he fired too. All of this makes sense to me in the heat of the moment. Of course in retrospect they should've stalked in closer to these apparently deaf deer, but life happens. Lastly, the OP fires a clean kill shot. The only part of the story that's remarkable is the one dude trying to claim the deer. I mean, was the OP supposed to tackle these guys and give them a firm "rules" update for exactly how to hunt? He assumed they'd get close enough and wipe out a couple deer before the rest knew what happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> What a dick. Was this your friend, or the friend of a friend? Neither of them would be my friend anymore if they pulled that crap.


Sorry for just getting back to answer....Tim was a long time friend grew up with him. Although there were areas in his life that were sad...very sad...I tried to lift him up. He well in areas but then fell by the wayside too. Joe ( His friend ) asked if he could join us...sure why not, you seem responsible and act that way too. 
Tim IMO is a product of our times and society, but...he would give the shirt off his back if you needed it. *I see it in him and will not throw him under the bus.* 

If there is anyone here who is beyond any fault...speak up. I am all ears, I am tired of being judged...even though this post started that way I am seeing a better light and road.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

zig said:


> I watched Newhart all the time as a kid. We had one TV, maybe two, and three or four channels, so, I watched what my parents watched. I liked that show even as a little kid. It had a unique sense of humor that I enjoyed. However, I think Larry, Darryl and Darryl had way more class than the idiots we're talking about here. Darryl and Darryl may have gone the route in question, but I like to think Larry would have put his foot down.


Just remember....I have a cloves of garlic and a wooden stake.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> I'm going to assume most on this thread have never pronghorn hunted out west...


Nope...but I have shoot two moose at 150 yards  One might have been 200 ?


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

on a call said:


> Okay went hunting... I have about 1000 acres to hunt. Had a friend and his friend with me.
> Saw 3 deer one an 8 off the road about 200 yards away at the edge of the woods between a wild field and woods, I was driving and there was a hill just beyond where we were driving.
> 
> You might see the picture and what happened too.
> ...


You’re hunting with complete idiots, move on.


----------



## dpretired (Dec 15, 2008)

Years ago on the Michigan DNR website there was a link called "Ask the DNR" that answered questions regarding the little "gray areas" of the rules and situations out of the ordinary. It is no longer on their website, probably got too expensive to keep it manned. Over the years I printed out many pages of questions and answers such as "Whose deer is it when the animal is shot by more than one hunter?" Their simple answer was this: It doesn't matter who shoots the deer first because some first shots just aren't killing shots, just wounding shots that allows the animal to escape the scene undetected. The deer belongs to the guy who actually "captures" it by putting the animal down with a killing shot from his gun or bow. In the aforementioned scenario where the wounded deer is already down on the ground from a spine shot, and then a so-called "friend" of sorts suddenly decides to take advantage of the situation without any discussion on the matter, and then kills the immobilized deer right in front of the guy who actually dropped it, just so he can then claim the kill; it's so laced with an act of outright greed, it's almost unbelievable. I'll tell you what I would have done if I would have dropped the deer with a spine shot and then the other guy unloaded his .44 on it unannounced. I would have called the DNR out in a New York minute just so I could see his reaction to this incredibly sad story and hear his final decision on the matter. You said this was a friend of yours who then brought along a friend of his. As the old saying goes, with friends like that, who needs enemies? Another thing you might want to avoid in the future is the act of "road hunting". Especially if you don't have permission to trespass on someone else's private property after spotting a deer on it. That can get expensive, very expensive if you get caught. Once you get caught in a wrongdoing, then your name and driver's license number is in the system, which will put you under the microscope from then on every time they conduct a computer search on you. You don't want that.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

dpretired said:


> Years ago on the Michigan DNR website there was a link called "Ask the DNR" that answered questions regarding the little "gray areas" of the rules and situations out of the ordinary. It is no longer on their website, probably got too expensive to keep it manned. Over the years I printed out many pages of questions and answers such as "Whose deer is it when the animal is shot by more than one hunter?" Their simple answer was this: It doesn't matter who shoots the deer first because some first shots just aren't killing shots, just wounding shots that allows the animal to escape the scene undetected. The deer belongs to the guy who actually "captures" it by putting the animal down with a killing shot from his gun or bow. In the aforementioned scenario where the wounded deer is already down on the ground from a spine shot, and then a so-called "friend" of sorts suddenly decides to take advantage of the situation without any discussion on the matter, and then kills the immobilized deer right in front of the guy who actually dropped it, just so he can then claim the kill; it's so laced with an act of outright greed, it's almost unbelievable. I'll tell you what I would have done if I would have dropped the deer with a spine shot and then the other guy unloaded his .44 on it unannounced. I would have called the DNR out in a New York minute just so I could see his reaction to this incredibly sad story and hear his final decision on the matter. You said this was a friend of yours who then brought along a friend of his. As the old saying goes, with friends like that, who needs enemies? Another thing you might want to avoid in the future is the act of "road hunting". Especially if you don't have permission to trespass on someone else's private property after spotting a deer on it. That can get expensive, very expensive if you get caught. Once you get caught in a wrongdoing, then your name and driver's license number is in the system, which will put you under the microscope from then on every time they conduct a computer search on you. You don't want that.


Another comment worth reading. Thank you for taking the time to write it dp.
I guess I really knew the answer all the time and I also realize that Tim was the one caught in the middle. 
If this would about something totally different say a accident with my truck I could see Joe saying....sorry I hit you but I am going to sue you now. 

Thank you for setting a new line for me...this is what I was hoping to hear.


----------

